# Heroic Hollywood-style orchestral piece



## bryla (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey there,

Here's a recent composition of mine in a genre that's pretty new to me

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F41264507&secret_url=false[/flash] 

http://www.bryla.dk/scores/cal.pdf

Thanks for listening, commenting, downloading, whatever 
Thomas


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Thomas, this is really, really good.

I won't comment on the sound quality _per ce_, because it's SC. I can actually hear the compression. But I will say the tympanis sound weak. They sound too close, and don't have enough oompf. You might want to add some bass drums, some bass drum and tympani rolls (cresc), and some cymbals might help as well. But I really dig the writing...well done!


----------



## Lex (Mar 28, 2012)

Great cue...
Kinda half Williams half Poledouris...

It's live right?

alex


----------



## bryla (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey RW,

SC does a bit, but I really can't understand why you'ld be bothered by it. Otherwise you can download an mp3: http://soundcloud.com/thomasbryla/celebraton-at-last

Hey Alex, yes it is  and thanks


----------



## Kralc (Mar 28, 2012)

"In a genre that's pretty new to me"

Could have fooled me. Seriously awesome!


----------



## bryla (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Clark,

Btw Riff, I only had one percussionist for the session


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 28, 2012)

bryla @ Thu Mar 29 said:


> Hey RW,
> 
> SC does a bit, but I really can't understand why you'ld be bothered by it...



Cant understand why others aren't...  



bryla @ Thu Mar 29 said:


> Thanks Clark,
> 
> Btw Riff, I only had one percussionist for the session



Ah, that explains it.

Cheers.


----------



## bryla (Mar 28, 2012)

ahh... turns out my SC was at half volume. I understand now.


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 28, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you, Mike


----------



## Mr Greg G (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, great piece, good writing, sounds like the orchestral stuff from Nobuo Uematsu. Too bad it's that short!

What's SC? Starcraft?


----------



## Daryl (Mar 29, 2012)

Mr Pringles @ Thu Mar 29 said:


> What's SC? Starcraft?


Soundcloud

D


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 29, 2012)

Great stuff man, enjoyed listening to it!

... actually one of those (rare) pieces where I wished it to be much longer!


----------



## devastat (Mar 29, 2012)

Great piece, and thanks for sharing the score!


----------



## Hanu_H (Mar 29, 2012)

Really nice composition and orchestration. Sounds a bit dry overall, maybe adding small amount of reverb would make this even better/bigger sounding. Thanks for the PDF. Good job!

-Hannes


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey everybody,

The length is because I had 10 minutes of a session to do this piece. It's nice to have these pieces with you, if there ever is even just 10 minutes to spare, that you know will get nailed.

Gunther, Devastat, Alex, Pringles, Hannes thank you all for the comments! Every time I can I like to share the score - I've learned a lot from looking at scores of todays working people and not just big shots or yesteryears greatest (which I also learn from). I'm sorry to say that any more reverb would not do anything to make it bigger. The stage is really pleasant down there with about .8-.9 ringout, and the engineer has a small touch of Lex of about 2.1sec. More pre-dly/longer tails would just wash it out.

Thanks again,
Thomas

PS: Thanks for the name-droppings, I'm gonna check out some composers!


----------



## spoon (Mar 29, 2012)

thank you for sharing the PDF as well...perfect and helpful  aaaaaaand...it sounds sooooo great, man, I´m <3ing it xD


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2012)

You're very welcome, Spoon  Thank you for the kind words


----------



## scottbuckley (Mar 29, 2012)

Really nice! Has that great classic feel which is instantly appealing. Yeah... I agree - too short! But I understand given the recording time constraints . 

-s


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 29, 2012)

Really nice work Bryla! 






Ryan :D


----------



## bryla (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you both, Scott and Ryan 

Pringles: what particular Uematsu


----------



## doubleattack (Mar 30, 2012)

Really nice indeed - but too short... :lol:


----------



## bryla (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you very much, Doubleattack - guess I have to make a longer piece next time.


----------

